# Attracting Baltimore Orioles



## wingman_19

I know it is too early to attract orioles, but is there anything you can do to help attract them when they return. I've tried putting out orange halves with no luck. Where is the best place to place the organges or jelly for those of you who get them? Do they like them in the open or with some cover in a tree? Any other hints appreciated.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Grape jelly is supposed to be good. My buddies girl sticks the orange slices to a tree or feeder and same with the jelly, like in a pot pie tin. I heard they like elm trees for nesting, if you have any around.
If you searched this forum I think there was a discussion not too long ago about attracting orioles.


----------



## frznFinn

My neighbor swears by the grape jelly put in the cap of a red jiffy peanut butter lid. I did get one last year on my humming bird feeder but he never came back.


----------



## Happy Jack

I use a nectar feeder and put out some orange. The first couple years they were spotty. If you keep the feeder fresh and full the same birds will return year after year. They will nest near a reliable food source. I put mine under a large maple where they have cover.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I have been just using halves of oranges for the last few years and they come to the deck.


----------



## lpgreg

We put out oranges cut in half on top of a t post. we see them every year.


----------



## wingman_19

Thanks for the responses. I think I'll try the orange halves again in a different location more in the open.


----------



## M1Garand

I've always used orange halves but I've been considering an oriole feeder, I hear they work very well also. I've also heard the grape jelly works very well but have never tried it. Put out both and hopefully one or the other should draw them to you.


----------



## William H Bonney

I've had a "single" that has been coming back for about the last 6 or 7 years. It won't come to anything though,, oranges, hummingbird feeder, grape jelly,, nothing. I'm trying to piece together why he comes back to the same spot every year though. Are maple tree's the ones with the "helicopters"?? If so,, he nests in that same tree every year.... also,, my neighbor has/had a grape barber in her yard:16suspect. Only thing is,, there are never any grapes when he's around,, right around now is when he usually shows up,, he'll stay for a month or 2 then he bolts.


----------



## FREEPOP

My mom has them year round and uses grape jelly in the Clare area. She had some grosbeaks last year too, different looking bird.


----------



## Hawkman

If you would like them to nest in the area, try putting out hair from a mane of a horse. We started doing this couple of years ago, 2 pairs started nesting in the backyard.


----------



## Fishndude

My Father uses orange halves, and he gets some when they are passing through, in Spring. He pounds nails into a tree, and just sticks the orange halves onto the nails.


----------



## M1Garand

Hawkman said:


> If you would like them to nest in the area, try putting out hair from a mane of a horse. We started doing this couple of years ago, 2 pairs started nesting in the backyard.


Or string. I hung a "nesting ball" which was mostly a big cotton ball birds can take for nesting material. A female oriole worked her but off trying to get the string that it was hanging from...


----------



## HarvardSwampBuck

Nothing will compare to grape jelly. Grape jelly will attact them before other feeders, and will hold them in the area for at least a month longer from are experiences. You will have to fill them daily.


----------



## pachyman

swampbuck is right. I have sugar water, an orange half and grape jelly all out at the same time and they go to the jelly. I havent tried orange marmalaid(?) but that will work too...
Dr T


----------



## Kevin_D

We have put out 4 orange halves, after the pulp is gone filling them with grape jelly. 2 days ago had a humming bird fly by so have the feeders for them out now. Gross becks have been here a couple weeks. 
Kevin in Midland.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

I think I have an oriole in my area. Do orioles have a distinct whistle type song? 
Anyways.. What is eveyone putting the grape Jelly in? I am going to put out some orange halves and some grape Jelly and see if I cant get a better look at him. 

Jeff


----------



## wyldkat49766

The 2 orioles that I have eat off of my suet cakes.


----------



## frznFinn

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I think I have an oriole in my area. Do orioles have a distinct whistle type song?
> Anyways.. What is eveyone putting the grape Jelly in? I am going to put out some orange halves and some grape Jelly and see if I cant get a better look at him.
> 
> Jeff


we use a red jiffy peanut butter jar lid


----------



## Banditto

Had a flock of 20-30 orioles fly in to several of our trees this weekend. It appears as if they setup to stay a while. I never really noticed them before but they seem to be eating buds off my maple or maybe some insects.


----------



## wyldkat49766

HOLY CRAP. Just had an oriole land and feed off my hummingbird feeder. Is there anyway to keep them away from there?


----------



## wyldkat49766

ANY idea on how to keep the orioles from my hummingbird feeder?


----------



## Fishndude

You can stop filling it, but they both feed on the same stuff in feeders. It has been my experience that Orioles don't stay around for a long time, and the Hummers will stay until Fall. I usually enjoy Orioles when I can see them.


----------



## wyldkat49766

I can't stop filling it as my hummers are filling up a lot and often. So I guess I will just have to deal with the 'theivery'. Thanks.


----------



## Neal

Thanks for all the tips....I have since attracted in Orioles with both orange halves and grape jelly.


----------



## MichiganmanTC

Everything listed here about the jelly and orange halves is true and you have to keep doing it every year at least in the spring and late summer. Eventually you will see Orioles. The secret to keeping them around for the summer is MEAL WORMS. Once you see them at the jelly/orange feeders start putting out meal worms. There are a number of different feeders designed to hold meal worms and as long as the feeder is not too small the orioles will go to it. They prefer live worms over the dehydrated ones. If you keep the meal worms available the Orioles should stick around. If not then try again every year and you will eventually have Orioles galore. Warning, once you start this it is a vicious cycle and you will be sick of filling the feeder you may have to refill two or three times per day but you can't let it go empty! Also this may cost you a couple hundred dollars but If you want Orioles this works.


----------



## Anish

Kevin_D said:


> We have put out 4 orange halves, after the pulp is gone filling them with grape jelly. 2 days ago had a humming bird fly by so have the feeders for them out now. Gross becks have been here a couple weeks.
> Kevin in Midland.


 
Thats really cool! We dont have either one up here yet. Still waiting.....


----------



## EdB

I start putting oranges out about now and as soon as I see one, I put out grape jelly. The grape jelly really holds them around all summer. I watch for it on sale starting in January and stock up on a bunch and I go through a bunch. We have 6-8 pairs around every year. Here are some pics from my gallery.


----------



## joe c.

We use strawberry jam with great result's they will land and eat with us sitting on our deck,also put oranges out but the jam rock's.


----------

